# Recent Lab results..........



## Illtemper (Nov 18, 2012)

Check this out, this is my labs after being off of TRT for 5 weeks..   This is continuation from my other thread endo or hrt clinic opinions, only because i thanked everyone and pretty much considered it ended and i think most of you guy did too.. These results are posted on there as well..   

So check it out....


I went for a blood test to see what my test levels were at since i was feeling so horrible. I had the test done yesterday morning at about 10am.. I just got an email with my results from private med labs........ 

my bilirubin is still slightly high but lower then it was so im happy it is still going in the right direction 
Crit is at 51.9% so that got flagged also chart is 37-51.0%....  this i dont understand why it is still on the higher end...  

Test level----------- 83!  348-1197 LOW
 LH-------------------0.1 1.7-8.6 LOW
 FSH------------------0.9 1.5-12.4 LOW
 Estradiol-------------5.1 7.6-42.6 LOW

Now keep in mind, my endo appointment still isnt for another month........ Before i started TRT, my test levels were 126., The highest its been is 1200 and on lab-corps chart 1197 is the high side of the chart..... I wish i never would of went to the endo at this point......... 

Im not asshamed to say for LH and FSH i dont know much about, I need to read more.  With these being so low also, is that simply cause my test is so low?  Meaning if I get my test levels back up those 2 will go back up also, or could their be something else causing those to be so low also???


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 18, 2012)

On TRt your LH and FSH are basically shut down.  I am not an expert but I would guess your previous TRT has shut you down completely assuming you weren't already there Pre TRT.

 An E2 level of 5 alone would be enough to make me crawl into a dark hole and stay there.

To clarify, exogenous test will not raise your LH and FSH.  HCG mimics the effect of proper levels of both and essentially tricks the testes into producing testosterone.  

I have been on HRT 2 years and my LH and FSH levels are non existent.


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 18, 2012)

my test level of 83 has me wanting to crawl in that hole............   

if what you said is right, i guess it would make sense that LH ans FSH are as low as they are...   I was on trt for about 1.5 yrs before taking this break.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 19, 2012)

Well that explains your awful sides/feelings lately eh? At least you know it's not just in your head now.

Follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinizing hormone (LH) are hormones naturally produced by the pituitary gland. They are responsible for the production of sperm and endogenous test. When you apply exogenous hormones, in your case test for your TRT, they are basically signaled by the brain to stop producing because levels in your body have met or exceeded what your brain thinks it needs. They have absolutely been desensitized/shutdown due to underlying problems and/or exo test. 

I'm no TRT expert, but I would not wait another month feeling like you do. I would either make appointment ASAP, start dosing test again or start taking clomid 25mg ed. However, I don't know if taking care of it yourself will effect future appointments or Dr's opinion/plans to help with your issue.

Like I said, not sure what your plan is here but DO NOT just sit back and wait brother.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sorry if you posted this in the other thread, I can't remember, but what was your PCT protocol coming off TRT? Honestly if I were you I would run Scallys pct protocol EXACTLY and then get another blood test after. You said 5 weeks off TRT. Is that 5 weeks since your last pin? 7 weeks after your last pin?


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 19, 2012)

Colt it was 5wks since my last pin at the time of the test. Coming off trt was nothing..... This endo simply told me to stop everything so she could get a baseline. I knew I would be shut down and this would happen but to be this low is kinda surprising, I didn't know I would get this bad.....

I'm calling this endo today, I'm not waiting another month and Friday after I took a long walk to sort out my thoughts, I pinned 50mg of cyp with 50prop, I'm not embarrassed to say but I find myself having some dark thoughts again and before I jumped on trt before I had kinda the same thoughts..  I know for myself being low really puts me into a depressive state that I cannot snap out of and it could be the dumbest thing that will put me into a bad funk..  While on trt for the last year I was one of the happiest people you would meet... It shows me how different things can be once your levels drop, there absolutely needs to be more training and teaching on hormones rather then just doctors giving scripts for pills....

Now If this endo doesn't wanna treat me, I don't know if I even wanna go through the endo anymore anyways, I will continue with HRT on demand or the clinic by the house...  I will self treat for now though, I can not take feeling this way!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah ok my bad. I forgot the whole story behind you coming off. I think you're on the right path. I would of pinned myself also. I've been in those dark places myself. Keep your head up. You should be feeling better in a few days.


----------



## Cashout (Nov 19, 2012)

Ill it seems the questions at this point are 1) do you want to try to restore your natural levels and proceed without TRT or 2) do you want to go TRT route for the long term?

Based on the answer to the above, you can game plan your course of action and act accordingly.

Just for clarification, there is no "right answer" but an answer would help us offer supportive advice.


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 20, 2012)

Cash at this point I just wanna get my levels back up so I can feel decent again. I wouldn't mind getting my natural levels up if I can get them into the 8-900 range.. I dont know if thats possible for me...
For me I've been low ever since I was 23, at least that i know of. When I tested back then, before anyone really knew anything My level was in the mid 300's and I remember my GP telling me I was ok since I was still in range....  Now that was 11 yrs ago, If only I knew then what I know now.....  

Cash I will say, you called it! You said taking 2 months off probably would not be a good idea.... Well, you were right!


----------



## Cashout (Nov 20, 2012)

This is on time that I would have been glad to have been wrong in my assessment.

Now, if you want to try to work toward restoring your natural levels and attempt to work with a fully functional HPTA, I'd suggest you look toward a "restart" similar to what I did a year ago (wow time flys!)

There are some assumption in going that route - you hit on one of them (the biggest) - can you natural levels be restored to a level that will provide you a comfortable hormone level that will support a good quality of life.

There are a couple of things that go into this assumption. 

First, we need to know where your HPTA issues lie - in the pituitary, hypothalamus, testes, or some other part of the feedback loop. 

For me, that was easy, I was lacking the appropriate stimulation from the pituitary and hypothalamus and subsequently, I was not signaling the testes to produce the appropriate amount of test. This was easily addressed with LH and FSH stimulation. Obviously, we don't know if that is the issue for you. As a means to begin to address this I would suggest HCG applications like what I used in my "Exit."

If that is the case, we would see a significant spike in test production. If we are lucky and that happens, the secondary applications easier.

Again, there are a lot of steps involved in a restart and there is no guarantee it will produce the desired results.

For me it was the logical choice as I really had no desire to be on HRT for the rest of my life.

If HRT is your choice then, forgo any restart and proceed to the clinic.



Illtemper said:


> Cash at this point I just wanna get my levels back up so I can feel decent again. I wouldn't mind getting my natural levels up if I can get them into the 8-900 range.. I dont know if thats possible for me...
> For me I've been low ever since I was 23, at least that i know of. When I tested back then, before anyone really knew anything My level was in the mid 300's and I remember my GP telling me I was ok since I was still in range....  Now that was 11 yrs ago, If only I knew then what I know now.....
> 
> Cash I will say, you called it! You said taking 2 months off probably would not be a good idea.... Well, you were right!


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 27, 2012)

So I finally seen the gastro. The main purpose of seeing him was to make sure my liver was doing ok and I was not harming myself with trt. My GP thinks with my bilirubin level being elevated that I might have issues and with my recent run in with the endo, (who still has not called my back from last week) she thought it would be a good idea to see this liver specialist... 

Long story short I found my baseline blood test from before trt, my levels of crit and bilirubin were both slightly elevated on that. I met the gastro doc and explained why I was there and what my GP and the endo had said. He looked over my blood work past and present examined me and told me to go home with a chuckle. He said absolutely nothing is wrong with me and with my bilirubin level being high it simply was nothing to worry myself about and the GP should of never scared me, he also mentioned some people naturally have higher bilirubin levels and its nothing to be concerned of. He wrote me a script for an ultrasound and a blood test and said they were for peace of mind but he feels I'm perfectly fine... 

I wanna smack my GP and that endo! I've been pretty worried about what they said, so I'm happy I seen this gastro doc for the info I got from him and having the worry lifted. I wish I could find a GP like him!!!  Seriously some docs really suck!

Anyways I just thought I'd give an update on this sage... Been worried for nothing!


----------



## DF (Nov 27, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news Ill.


----------



## PFM (Nov 27, 2012)

83ngs Bro! You're a stud for hanging tough!!!


----------



## TheGenuineArt (Nov 28, 2012)

I will definitely give credit where credit is due in regards to how well you are coping with such insidiously low levels of testosterone. Talk about being a badass, well you are indeed one sir. I feel like a complete schmuck pansy at 343 ng/dl and you are roughly at a 1/4 of that with God only knows what low free T levels you might have (I'd bet they were probably 5 pg/ml out of a range 8.7-26 pg/ml). It's that low Free T that makes a guy feel like complete hell.


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 29, 2012)

TheGenuineArt said:


> I will definitely give credit where credit is due in regards to how well you are coping with such insidiously low levels of testosterone. Talk about being a badass, well you are indeed one sir. I feel like a complete schmuck pansy at 343 ng/dl and you are roughly at a 1/4 of that with God only knows what low free T levels you might have (I'd bet they were probably 5 pg/ml out of a range 8.7-26 pg/ml). It's that low Free T that makes a guy feel like complete hell.



LOL!!  I feel more like dumbass! Believe me, i couldnt take it any longer thats why i went and got tested.... I was having some pretty fucked up thoughts and feeling like a pansy is a good way to put it.. 

Im now back on my injections at 70mg every 84.  I would like to try to do cashouts exit\restart but being in the state of mind i was in and what being that low was doing to me, i simply could not take it anymore.....  Maybe sometime i will try to restart and see if i will work.  For now especially with the holidays, its hard enough to deal, let alone being a hormonal mess on top of that.......  I will stay on my injection and continue my care with Maximus (hrt on demand)  I was only worried about some of my levels being higher like bilirubin and now since the specialist said not to worry about that, and that im perfectly healthy. I now know these doctors i have been seeing can go pound sand! My gp had me a little spooked, im not gonna lie......

As for the Endo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,   She still hasnt called me back yet.......  talk about the wonderful care she provides..................   Her telling me to go off everything is something i wish i didnt listen to but now i know better.....  Lets not forget, i still wouldnt see her till the 21st of December.........  I dont know if someone can actually reach 0 for total T but im sure i would of been close........   Never again!   I also hate to say it, i can see why\how some people commit suicide after coming off roids without watching their levels or having proper pct to restart....  It is not a good feeling to go from 1200 to 83!


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 19, 2012)

After all this fucking time that has passed since that last blood test that i faxed into the endo(before thanksgiving), i just now got a call from them actually to confirm my appointment for tomorrow.....  I told the nurse, No im not coming because i didnt get the lab work done that the endo wanted cause i was feeling so crappy i went back on my original protocal..  

Then 5min later the endo herself calls not a nurse this time. Now she is rambling on about how i should of never went back on and i couldnt of been feeling that bad since it was only 3weeks ( it was 5 full weeks from my last pin) and i need to go back off for 3 months and then get tested and BLAH BLAH BLAH.... I told her look, i dont expect you to know how it feels to have your test levels so low but it was putting me in a horrible frame of mind and i was feeling extremly crappy. Then she over talks me and starts going on how testosterone is not one of those hormones you need to live and its not something that can kill us if it gets really low ( no how about suicidal depression is what i wish i would of said to her).. Then going on about my levels dropped so low because of being on testtosterone for so long that the body isnt restarting itself like it should and i should stay off longer then 3 months to see if it would restart on its own.... SMH! WHAT!!!!   I cant make this shit up.....   

Then she starts going on how i should get an MRI cause i could have a tumor in my brain that is blocking the signal for my body to start producing testosterone.... At this point i tried to stop her, then she starts going into how the body should restart itself because women who are on birth control for years on end, their body restarts and are fine... I say WAIT A MINUTE thats a little different.,  then she starts rambling on how its not different and its still in the endo guidelines that the body will restart itself and YADA YADA YADA...   At this point i was done listening and basically just told here to stick it!

I seriously now understand everyone elses problems with endos!  Never again unless one is recomended by another brother.............     Im so heated i would love to smack her right now.......     If i could only describe her condensending tone she had talking me... once i said hello, i knew.....    

story short, she wants me to go off for 3-4 months, get an MRI, see a hemotogolist for my crit being elevated even and then told me she wouldnt even give me testosterone until my crit was down and until all labs and testing was done and even after that she said, she still might not give me testosterone cause im 33 and to young to be on test..............  WTF!!

sorry i had to vent this out...................


----------



## DF (Dec 20, 2012)

Fuck her & her guide lines!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 20, 2012)

well, I just have to say I totally understand even though I am not a man, about test levels..I felt like I was going off the deep end even last week until my test p kicked in a bit...now I might also have other woman hormones out of whack but for now, test is my friend


----------

